# I can't be bothered to do anything?



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Seriously. It's my day off today and I had plans to exercise, to play video games, even just to go down to the local corner shop so I am out of the house even just for 10 minutes. 

But. I. Can't. Be. Bloody. Bothered! What is wrong with me? Even playing PS3 feels like a chore! I have to really will myself to have a shower or do anything. I desperately need to look for a job but it's like I am going to wait until I absolutely have to before I start looking. I was going to start eating healthy but I've had the most unhealthy food today. I never used to drink fizzy drink but I've been drinking so much Coke lately. I just don't care anymore.

I spend all day online or sleeping. I hate it! I used to come home from school back in the day when I was still at school, and I'd just draw a picture or write a poem! Now it's a massive task to even think about doing so, and I haven't written creatively in years.

What am I doing with myself?! 

Right now I am taking way too much Phenibut cos I just need to feel SOMETHING. Am considering trying street drugs just so I can feel again.


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm going to go to a couple meetings at work, then come home and sit here for about 14 hours alone and check this forum obsessively, even though I likely won't be hearing from anyone, while watching Twitch and trying to will myself to play a game, which I probably won't most of the time, because nothing really grabs me lately. I may take periodic breaks to go lay in bed and watch Star Trek for a little while, until I have to come back in here to check the forum again, still for no reason. Life...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Depression? Join the club.


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

I know how you feel. I've been the same lately (5 years). I used to have so-many-hobbies. 

You don't need to do all these things you mentioned. Do only one of them (the easiest). It may actually make you feel something. Then you may feel like doing another one. Push yourself a little bit again, to see what'll happen.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

same.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Kevin001 said:


> Depression? Join the club.


:wel


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

Depression drains the energy and will right out of you, until you only do the easiest and most comforting things, and can barely do those, and take very little if any joy in them. Even if they were previously very enjoyable.

So, what are the choices? Do you use substances to boost your mood? Or just suffer through it hoping it will pass or something in life will change?

Depression can eat up years of your life and leave nothing but regret in it's wake.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

I know it's extremely hard not doing anything sometimes, and this sounds so sarcastic, but, no, I know the feeling. 

Sometimes you want to do nothing, and thats okey, but If you really feel like you should be doing something, even though it's hard. May I suggest throwing dice, or a coin, and then just do whatever it tells you to do. 

You know, you have heard Shia lebouf, just do it!


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

Same. I come home from work everyday to sleep. On my days off, I sleep. I always tell myself I want to do things, but its never happens. Once I realize my day off is over, I'm waiting for the next day off basically to sleep it away again.


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

Yep, depression will do that to you. Been in this phase for months. Beautiful, isn't it?...


----------



## PlasticTree (Jan 3, 2015)

I've had days like that. 

One day I can accomplish so much, but the next ? Nothing. It is pretty random too. I will sometimes have a week where I feel like doing nothing and the next week I will tackle a big project.

It's frustrating, to say the least. Hang in there.


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

Andras96 said:


> Yep, depression will do that to you. Been in this phase for months. Beautiful, isn't it?...


Indeed. The hardest part is getting started. Just do it and then you will want to finish whatever you are doing (at least it is like that with me). I hate doing even the smallest, simplest chores. E.g. I haven't cleaned my bathroom in 3 months...


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

It makes me sad to see a lot of people are experiencing this. Depression is a terrible thing..


----------



## benevichi (Jan 7, 2015)

MoonlitMadness said:


> Seriously. It's my day off today and I had plans to exercise, to play video games, even just to go down to the local corner shop so I am out of the house even just for 10 minutes.
> 
> But. I. Can't. Be. Bloody. Bothered! What is wrong with me? Even playing PS3 feels like a chore! I have to really will myself to have a shower or do anything. I desperately need to look for a job but it's like I am going to wait until I absolutely have to before I start looking. I was going to start eating healthy but I've had the most unhealthy food today. I never used to drink fizzy drink but I've been drinking so much Coke lately. I just don't care anymore.
> 
> ...


I'm the same way with school work especially...just the thought of spending time studying material I'm not interested in bores me to death, let alone ACTUALLY doing it. I procrastinate most assignments, which ends up just hurting me because I spend all day with the upcoming due date on my mind...The saddest part is that I used to be SO diligent when it came to completing work. I'd have to owe my lack of motivation to depression, I suppose.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

This sounds familiar. I think the worst I ever got was a three week period in which I spent 90% of my time in bed alternating between sleeping and going online. Sometimes I'd stay awake for 24 hours or I'd just sleep for 15. The only time I ever left the bed was for food, I don't even recall showering around that period. 

Yeah, it can get pretty bad.


----------



## AlwaysLearning (Oct 17, 2015)

In case this helps ...

1. Write in a notebook (with a pen) five project areas that are important though possibly unenjoyable, eg Self care (such things as healthy eating, shower, dressing, brushing hair, making bed, exercising); Finances; Education; Work; Family

2. Write in a notebook two project areas that are enjoyable (eg television, internet, reading)

3. Each evening write in the notebook a schedule for the entire next day, comprised of fifteen to sixty minute time blocks, that must include very small goals from each of the seven project areas. Example schedule:

8am - 9am Self-care: Get up, shower, get dressed, eat healthy breakfast
9am - 9.15am Finances - check your bank account online and note anything that needs to be done in a Finances file
9.15-10.15 Work: Set up a basic LinkedIn account
10.15-10.30 Reading: Read from current book (or take a larger block of time to go to library)
Etc
11pm Go to bed

4. The next day, try to follow your schedule. Cross out each activity in the day's schedule when the activity time ends. Don't judge your performance in any way. Just make the effort to do each small task. If the tasks seem too large or hard, modify the tasks that you set for the next day.

Your real achievement is in setting the schedule and achieving small steps towards areas of importance and areas of enjoyment. By following this process your confidence will grow and hopefully your mood will lift.


----------



## sophmore12 (Oct 19, 2015)

It seems that at least you can still write in forums.

How would you feel about talking to others? That's something to do... right? 

Talking to someone else always lifts my mood.

This forum does have chat. I'll bet you anything that most people on a social anxiety forum would be glad to have an online buddy.


----------



## Liveyourtruth (Oct 9, 2015)

I often feel this way, maybe not quite to the extent that you are describing. I often have difficulty finding motivation to get things done. It affects my ability to concentrate. I find that when I've been despondent for a considerable amount of time I will find that it is often because I forget to have compassion and love for myself. When I consciously try to love life more, I find that my energy and mood significantly improve.


----------



## kacpertheycallmetheghost (Nov 9, 2015)

and here was me thinking it was only me who felt like this


----------



## stewartmays1 (Dec 6, 2014)

yeah this can happen to me to just gotta stay active and fight through it


----------

